# high catwalk work.



## tophat (Aug 12, 2012)

For the puposes of the Inside wiremans agreement, does work about 50 feet in the air, under a bridge, above water, on a catwalk, count as "high work"? Is a catwalk "structural steel"? There are railings and a kickboard


----------



## tophat (Aug 12, 2012)

Wheres does the measurement start... from the ground it self?
Or from the bottom of the footer which is a few feet above the ground?
Or from the bottom of the permanent ladder which starts at about 7 feet above the footer/10 feet off the ground?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Call your buisness agent.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

railings and a kickboard would mean i dont need fall protection where i work - no fall nothing , no boat , nothing

oh this is a money deal = no help from me IDK


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

tophat said:


> For the puposes of the Inside wiremans agreement, does work about 50 feet in the air, under a bridge, above water, on a catwalk, count as "high work"? Is a catwalk "structural steel"? There are railings and a kickboard


In my local's CBA...


5.08 said:


> On jobs where employees are required to work from trusses, scaffolds, frames, ladders, poles, etc. at a distance of 40 feet or more from the ground floor, except when on a man lift, they shall be paid an additional 20% for such work.


As clear as that is, it becomes a debate on every job, and from what I can tell, every most locals have the same issue. Certain passages are 'grey areas'.

I recommend you ask your steward, and if you want to do it properly you ask them privately so as to not put them on the spot. 

However on another note, working bridges is fun work, bring a camera and take some pics.


----------



## tophat (Aug 12, 2012)

The rate for high work is an additional 75 cents and hour. To me a catwalk implies structural steel. The grate is structural grate and its supported by angle iron which is classified as structural steel. We had to climb the ladder and bring pulleys and ropes up with us. I will talk to the men tomorrow and make a call if i need to. But I like to get some info and talking points before I start a dis cussion about why they should pay me more. (^:. In a perfect world there would be no question as to whether or not the stipulations in the agreement would be carried out to the "t".


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

By your definition any floor of a building would qualify.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not sure 75 cents an hour is worth a lot of fuss. If they supply a harness and other proper safety equipment I probably wouldn't create waves.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

tophat said:


> For the puposes of the Inside wiremans agreement, does work about 50 feet in the air, under a bridge, above water, on a catwalk, count as "high work"? Is a catwalk "structural steel"? There are railings and a kickboard



I would say no.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Our local hasn't had "high time" in the contract for over 20 years, but when we had it, it did not apply to a catwalk that was a permanent part of the structure.


----------



## tophat (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for your replying. The hall said this isnt high work.


----------

